# Sticky  AKFF Select October 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
October 2012








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

Mid spring brings Bass, Whales and (according to Karnage at least) mega Mulloway to our shores and estuaries. Kayak fishing traffic increases noticeably too with the palpable proliforation of plastic protruding from vehicles on highways across the land. Even the southern states are warming with monster Flathead awaking from their winter slumber and Snook filling South Australians with strange delight.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Drjed with a couple of firsts from a second attempt at a secret creek in Metropolitan Brisbane Qld.
Premium plays the casting role of Scumdog Millionaire at The Basin NSW.
Blueyak, Cid, BigGee, Squidder and Robsea go for glory at the SSBS Grand Final.
Sunshiner got more surface action than he bargained for at Laguna Bay Qld.
Karnage gets more hits than Psy, monstering Mulloway ganghook style in Sydney Harbour NSW.
Honb stirs up shared memories as he thrills us with his first yak fish in Sydney's Middle Harbour NSW.
Krisvander experiences bust-ups, blowouts, birdsnests and big Bass on the Brisbane River Qld.
John316 shows us every snow cloud has a silver lining when he retreats to Wallaga Lake NSW.
and Kayayone's double double gets him in trouble with his double at Scarborough Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Arnocomment serves up a professional and heart-warming serving of kayak fishing in Brittany France.
Bejay bedazzles with a bunch of burly bream from the Patterson River Vic.
Darwin shares his floating pontoon breaming techniques on Port Hacking NSW.
Rhino captures a rare red hot bite of Reds on camera at Port Phillip Bay Vic.
and Keza captures a myriad of moments in the life of a kayak fisherman off the coast of Sydney NSW.

Q&A
Solatree answers the question on the lips of every northern angler, what the fook is a Snook?
Occulator keeps it seasonal with the spring (cleaning) theme of kayak gear storage.
Imtheman asks if cheaper lures are the only answer to the financial woes of chasing Mangrove Jack.
Mobynick brings up the perennial chestnut of whether or not to use snaplinks.
Anselmo weighs up the pros and cons of the weight of numbers of anglers.
Then provides us with a wealth of traps and tricks for rod building including a mouth-watering example.
Lightly seeks the hardbodied truth in his quest for the perfect lures for lurking Flathead.
and Indiedog asks a somewhat loaded question on home tackle storage.

Safety
Kayakone reminds us on the need to practice deep water kayak re-entry.
and Breambo wants to know who carries a hookknife.

Kayak Showroom
Nativeman sells us some pimping of his Wilderness Systems Ride 115.
Geordie dries his ride with an intricate and ingenious home made self draining scupper plug.
and Flyinpete gives us a pictorial voyage through the fitout of his Cobra Escape.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The dates are out of order, so I thought I'd bump.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> *AKFF Select*
> October 2012
> 
> Welcome to AKFF select.
> ...


Ado

What about adding an Off-Topic chapter as well?

I know the format is growing each month but it's amazing how many of the worlds problems have been solved over in OT ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That would sortof defeat the purpose Anselmo. This is meant to promote Kayak Fishing content.
The Australian selectors will need to delve deeper for their informed advice on the best 11.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Suitably edited. I now have visions of Zorba the Greek and kayaks leaning against a china smattered hearth.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ado said:


> The Australian selectors will need to delve deeper for their informed advice on the best 11.


That's a fair point


----------

